# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lojra Matematike

## isli

Mundohuni te zgjidhni keto probleme matematike sa me shpejt eshte e mundur.

Kemi 2 pula. Te dy pulat kane veze por nuk kane nje numer te barabarte vezesh. Pula e pare i thote pules dyte:
- Me jep nje veze nga te tuat qe une te kem dyfishin e vezeve te tua!-: Pula e dyte ja kthen:
- Jo. Me jep ti mua nje nga vezet e tua qe te barazohemi me numrin e vezeve.
Tani sa veze ka pasur pula e pare dhe sa veze ka pasur pula e dyte ?


E di qe thashe "keto probleme" dhe kam shkruajtur vetem 1 por jam i lodhur se eshte vone dhe nuk me vine ne mendje ato te tjerat. Do i postoj heres tjeter.
Pershendetje

----------


## Brari

5      7

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. them se 5 me 7, sepse pula qe ka bere 5 po ti mar nje nga pula qe ka bere 7 => 5+1=6 edhe pula qe ka bere 7 => 7-1=6 qe kan bere njesoje si numer i vezeve, e po ti mar ajo nje koker veze asaj pules qe ka bere 5 , pula me 7 veze do te perfudoje me 8 veze, ku eshte dyfishi i pules tjeter, sepse pula me 5 ves jep nje => 5-1=4 pra meten 4 veze e pula me 7 do te mare nje veze => 7+1=8. kjo eshte pergjigja ime shpresoj jam korekt.  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  
me shume respekt eda

----------


## isli

Megjithese ishte nje problem i lehte pergjigjet ishin te sakta

----------


## Vinjol

ne maje te nji chatie  eshte nji kendes ai ben nji veze nga kush ane do bjeri veza ? majtas apo djathtas

----------


## Idmon

PO ME CUDIT FAKTI QE ME NE FUND EDHE KENDEZI BEKA VEZE . PRANDAJ NUK DUHET TA VRASIM SHUM MENDJEN SE KA BIE VEZA NGZ E MAJTA APO NGA  EDJATHTA         

            PPERSHENDETJE DHE URIME NGA MONDI DETROIT

----------


## Nekion

afer ne nje mullar jan nje lope e nje gomar kush e hengri mullarin...?!!! hahaha...

----------


## katjushka

> afer ne nje mullar jan nje lope e nje gomar kush e hengri mullarin...?!!! hahaha...


strumbullari

----------


## katjushka

> afer ne nje mullar jan nje lope e nje gomar kush e hengri mullarin...?!!! hahaha...


delja qe ishte fshehur mbrapa mullarit hahahahhhahahah




kemi nje tren me 12 vagona ne cdo vagon ka nje polic sa vjec eshte trenisti?

----------


## BIBIU

> kemi nje tren me 12 vagona ne cdo vagon ka nje polic sa vjec eshte trenisti?


Trenisti kishte 45 vjet , sepse te dymbedhjete policet po flinin gjume...
....

----------


## Nekion

> delja qe ishte fshehur mbrapa mullarit hahahahhhahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kemi nje tren me 12 vagona ne cdo vagon ka nje polic sa vjec eshte trenisti?


hahahahahahhaha....po..

----------


## Nekion

ja te vete ta pyes trenistin se e kam ne lagje...hahahaha

----------


## bestciki

po ua bej nje pyetje juve
mjeku ju jep ti pini tri barna(kokra) qdo gyjsem ore nga nje, per sa ore do ti pinit barnat?

----------


## skender76

> po ua bej nje pyetje juve
> mjeku ju jep ti pini tri barna(kokra) qdo gyjsem ore nga nje, per sa ore do ti pinit barnat?


1 ore.
Hemooo, si thu, e gjeta apo ja futa kot?   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> 1 ore.
> Hemooo, si thu, e gjeta apo ja futa kot?


Mendoj se duhet shtuar Gjysëm ore kësaj zgjidhjes tënde.
Une mendoj se për një Orë e Gjysëm.

----------


## skender76

> Mendoj se duhet shtuar Gjysëm ore kësaj zgjidhjes tënde.
> Une mendoj se për një Orë e Gjysëm.


Un mendoj se ti ke mendu gabim qe un kam mendu gabim :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 

N.q.se e merr tani 1+1pas nje gjysem ore+1 pas nje ore= 3 barna per nje or

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pendex

> Mendoj se duhet shtuar Gjysëm ore kësaj zgjidhjes tënde.
> Une mendoj se për një Orë e Gjysëm.


ora 1 e pine Nje

ora 1 e 30 te dyten 

ora 2 e pin te treten.

prej ores nje der dy --sa ore bejne ?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

A mosbejne : 1

?

----------


## ILMGAP

> ora 1 e pine Nje
> 
> ora 1 e 30 te dyten 
> 
> ora 2 e pin te treten.
> 
> prej ores nje der dy --sa ore bejne ?


Pyetja nuk është në ora sa e pinë por për sa e pinë (kanë dallim).

----------


## Gordon Freeman

ahaaaa,ate her ata pijne per 1ore 3shishe


dmth

1:00 e pine ne ora 1 prej 1ve dej 

1:30 e pine te dyten

dhe prej 1:30ve dej ne dy e pin te 3ten....

----------

